# Paura nella reinstallazione di gentoo, consigli

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi,

                      dopo qualche mese, sto pensando a reinstallare gentoo. 

Però ho "paura", contestualmente all'utilizzo di gentoo, quindi grosse sessioni di compilazione, sempre attaccato alla corrente, su un Intel core 2 duo, il vecchio vaio del 2009,nel 2016 è defunto. 

Quante reali possibilità ci sono state che sia stato il compilare a surriscaldare il sistema? 

Sull'attuale lenovo legion y520-15ikb con i7 7700HQ 8gb di ram, avrei la possibilità di mettere un freno, cioè che se le temperature schizzano di fermi prima di morire?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci dovrebbero gia' essere i controlli sulla temperatura delle cpu, e il tuo vecchio laptop aveva 7 anni, sicuro che sia a causa delle compilazioni?

Comunque diminuendo il parallel build (MAKEOPTS) potresti diminuire il carico sulle cpu e di conseguenza la temperatura.

----------

## zar Marco

Sono quasi certo che il problema fosse magari la pasta termica mai cambiata. Alla fine aveva i suoi anni.   :Very Happy: 

Dai quasi quasi ci riprovo eh eh 

Alla fine non ci dovrebbero essere delle controindicazioni nell'utilizzo su laptop no?

----------

## oscarandrea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
>                       dopo qualche mese, sto pensando a reinstallare gentoo. 
> 
> Però ho "paura", contestualmente all'utilizzo di gentoo, quindi grosse sessioni di compilazione, sempre attaccato alla corrente, su un Intel core 2 duo, il vecchio vaio del 2009,nel 2016 è defunto. 
> ...

 

di solito quando si arriva ad un temperatura critica (puoi leggerla sul sito del produttore della cpu) il pc si spegne per evitare danni, io utilizzo gentoo su un asus X55A da anni ormai senza problemi, ovviamente essendo un pc relativamente vecchio mi è toccato aprirlo rimuovere la polvere e cambiare pasta termica.

Il tuo è un pc nuovo da gaming, dovrebbe dissipare bene il calore

----------

## oscarandrea

Più che altro la batteria potrebbe  rovinarsi con il calore, quindi magari se lo lasci a compilare per un bel po' staccala.

Così come faresti in sessioni di gaming

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, allora non dovrei aver particolari problemi. Domani mi sa che inizierò

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok, allora non dovrei aver particolari problemi. Domani mi sa che inizierò

 

Ottima scelta   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## zar Marco

Passati 4 mesi e due giorni da questo thread, ho completato l'installazione, sempre una soddisfazione.

Come ho sempre fatto, per installare sono partito dalla mia installazione di arch, e per curiosità ho tenuto per tutto il tempo un terminale aperto con htop, per vedere il lavoro della cpu. 

Qui ho una curiosità, apparte il fatto che a fine della compilazione di 294 pacchetti, circa 3 ore di lavoro, il laptop era bello freddo, ho notato che durante la compilazione, le cpu hanno lavorato al 100% per non tanto tempo, ho messo in make.conf j9, avendo un i7, la cosa è normale?

----------

## bandreabis

dmesg ti da messaggi di surriscaldamento della CPU? Si chiama throttling?

Il mio lo fa (da sempre = 2 anni) e fin'ora ho (fatto finta) ignorato la cosa.

----------

## zar Marco

Dove lo vedo nello specifico? Posso guardare ora che sto ricompilando 400 pacchetti

----------

## bandreabis

dmesg da terminale

----------

## zar Marco

Vedo una serie di errori su cui dovrei investigare https://paste.pound-python.org/show/HeCURnEaZVUOFg29Uakc/ ma niente relativo alla temperatura, mi pare

----------

